# Wago 750-881



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (16 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit eine Wago 750-881 gekauft und möchte sie nun mit meinem Rechner verbinden. Dazu gibt es nun viele Fragen. Muss ich Karten an der Wago haben bzw. eine Endkarte um mich mit der SPS verbinden zu können? Außerdem finde ich die SPS über WAGO EThernet Settings nicht. Ich habe momentan nur ein Ethernet Kabel mit der Wago und dem Rechner verbunden. Reicht das oder ist noch ein weiteres Kabel nötig? Eine Beschreibung, wie ich sie zu verbinden habe wäre echt hilfreich. 
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!!

Jan


----------



## Blockmove (16 August 2022)

Welche LEDs leuchten?
stell mal ein Photo ein vom Anschluss der Versorgungsspannung


----------



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (16 August 2022)




----------



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (16 August 2022)

Habe einfach einen Trafo mit der genannten DC24V angeschlossen. Die I/O LED blinkt 3 mal lang und mehrmals schnell kurz, NS LED Leuchtet periodisch langsam auf und ab.


----------



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (16 August 2022)




----------



## KLM (16 August 2022)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein gebrauchtes Gerät ist und Du keine Ahnung von den aktuellen Netzwerk-Einstellungen hast. Wenn Du kein Servicekabel hast, bleibt nur rumprobieren. Ab Werk stehen die 881 auf Boot-P. Einen Server dazu findest Du in der Software WAGOupload (kostenfrei auf der Homepage). Er kann aber auch auf DHCP stehen, da bekommst Du am schnellsten raus, wenn Du in an Deinen WLAN Router hängst und auf de Router schaust, welche IP zugewiesen wurde. Wenn eine statische IP vergeben ist kannst Du mit Ethernet-Settings alle denkbare IP-Adressen und Netzwerke Scannen - was etwas dauern kann.
Ich glaube solange Du einen KBus Fehler hast (I/O LED blinkt rot), kannst Du Dich nicht mit der CODESYS verbinden, Ethernet-Settings sollte aber gehen. Du brauchst eine 750-600 UND mindestens ein I/O-Modul, um den KBus Fehler wegzubekommen.


----------



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (16 August 2022)

Schonmal Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!! 
Also müsste ich sie mit einem Konfigurationskabel (auf USB), einer 750-600 und 750-530 Digital Output ans laufen bekommen? 
PS: Genau richtig, habe sie gebraucht gekauft...:/


----------



## Blockmove (16 August 2022)

jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru schrieb:


> Schonmal Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!!
> Also müsste ich sie mit einem Konfigurationskabel (auf USB), einer 750-600 und 750-530 Digital Output ans laufen bekommen?
> PS: Genau richtig, habe sie gebraucht gekauft...:/


Ja das funktioniert.
Mit den Ethernet-Settings die Verbindung auf USB / COM stellen und dann Factory-Reset und IP-Adresse zustellen


----------



## trobo (16 August 2022)

Du kannst auch einfach einen rs232 auf usb Adapter nehmen, ftdi oder whatever.
Schau mal nach dem "

DSD TECH USB zu TTL Seriell Adapter Konverter mit FTDI FT232RL Chip https://amzn.eu/d/f2VMsJ6

Mit dem hatte ich meine wago koppler schon geflasht und resettet

Edit: hier noch ein User Beitrag dazu





						Service-Kabel z.B. für Wago-Controller sehr günstig „selbst gemacht“ › florianmai.de
					

In einem meiner letzten Beiträge schrieb ich noch darüber, wie das Kommunikations-Kabel von Wago (ein USB-Kabel mit proprietärem Stecker ...



					florianmai.de


----------



## Pawe9319 (17 August 2022)

Hi,
auch wichtig, die 88x Geräte benötigen mindestens 1 Modul um programmiert werden zu können. 
Andernfalls generieren Sie kein Prozessabbild und du wirst keine Chance haben deinen Quellcode
in das Gerät zu bekommen. 
Ohne Service Kabel hast du bei dem Gerät keine Chance, einen Hardwarereset (wie z.B bei den PFC Geräten) gibt es nicht. 

Gruß
Pawe


----------



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (17 August 2022)

Hey Leute, 
ich danke euch wirklich sehr!!! Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde eure Ratschläge umsetzen und mich melden sobald sie läuft! 

Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## jan.schaefer.1@hs-osnabru (19 August 2022)

Hey Leute, das mit dem Kabel und dem China Adapter hat gut funktioniert. Wago ist auf Werkseinstellungen. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch I/O ´s.


----------

